# Vanishing World, Herne Bay



## reptile.girl (Aug 29, 2005)

Just curious, has anyone ever bought their reptile from Vanishing World in Kent? That's where I'm thinking about getting my beardie on Thursday and since this will be my first reptile I dont want there to be any problems with it not eating or anything. If someone has bought their pet from here, were there any problems with it?

Gem


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Never bought from there myself... but the best advice it to get the bigest Beardie in there, dont get the small cute one


----------



## reptile.girl (Aug 29, 2005)

Lol!! I'm just gonna choose the biggest one that runs up to me, cos I read a lovely story who's beardie chose her!!


----------



## Simon (May 10, 2005)

Considering where you live I'd give Petaholics in Strood a ring first. I have never bought from Vanishing world, but I think the safest way to say it is "I wouldn't want to found guilty of slander".

Enough said?

I went to buy a Royal from there. They could not tell me if it was CB or WC and when asked if they could provide a male, they said "I suppose i could probe it for you". I didn't buy from there. I bought from a breeder in Essex instead.


----------



## reptile.girl (Aug 29, 2005)

Wow, ok! I'll definately look up Strood then, I didn't know they sold reptiles there! Thanks


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

> t-bo
> Never bought from there myself... but the best advice it to get the bigest Beardie in there, dont get the small cute one


Why's that???


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

the smallest one are generally the runts so they may not be as strong or healthy as the rest


----------



## reptile.girl (Aug 29, 2005)

They'll be stronger and hardier. Also, the smaller ones more likely havent been feeding well or might be the runt of the litter


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Oh rite, i thought you were meaning adults and juveniles lol


----------



## reptile.girl (Aug 29, 2005)

lol, dont worry!!


----------

